# Service Stabilitrak and Traction Control



## Bassmanjr5 (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey guys. I have read the hundreds of other posts regarding this issue and have attempted to repair the problem but am still in the same spot. 

The problem started after a heavy snow fall. I got the notification upon start up one day that said service stabilitrak and traction control with the ABS light on and traction control light on. I searched and found that I had the 2 wires on the passenger side sensor wiring harness that comes from the main wiring harness had ripped out of the connector. So I made a repair connection by extending the wires and doing a direct connection to a new sensor and soldered the connections. I then did the negative battery terminal change out and figured that would attempt to clear any codes. I have gone through all the sensors and cleaned them as well as have searched all connectors going to those sensors for breakage. I attempted to ohm out the wires but have gotten open on all readings so I am unsure if that's normal or not. I attempted the ohm readings on even the highest scales I have available. 

So at this point I'm at a loss. 

My car is lowered with coil overs, I've recently replaced the intake manifold attempting to clear the code that route due to my failed pcv check valve. I did a stereo swap using the maestro rr idatalink package and all was well with that up until the big snow came and I was stuck with that broken wire. I've looked at all ABS fuses but am unsure if there is a fuse hidden within the actual ABS module. The wires that broke did touch the subframe which would cause a short so I am unsure if that could have popped a fuse or burned out the module.

Any leads would be helpful. I am planning to get a hold of a scanner for the ABS system soon to help stop my head from spinning.


----------



## Bassmanjr5 (Jan 26, 2014)

Ok so stopped by advanced and the scan tool says there are no codes being thrown via abs or check engine. So back to square one.


----------



## Ghost14 (Jan 25, 2019)

Bassmanjr5 said:


> Hey guys. I have read the hundreds of other posts regarding this issue and have attempted to repair the problem but am still in the same spot.
> 
> The problem started after a heavy snow fall. I got the notification upon start up one day that said service stabilitrak and traction control with the ABS light on and traction control light on. I searched and found that I had the 2 wires on the passenger side sensor wiring harness that comes from the main wiring harness had ripped out of the connector. So I made a repair connection by extending the wires and doing a direct connection to a new sensor and soldered the connections. I then did the negative battery terminal change out and figured that would attempt to clear any codes. I have gone through all the sensors and cleaned them as well as have searched all connectors going to those sensors for breakage. I attempted to ohm out the wires but have gotten open on all readings so I am unsure if that's normal or not. I attempted the ohm readings on even the highest scales I have available.
> 
> ...


I had all the same warnings but checked with a scan tool and was getting code P0335 which is the crankshaft positioning sensor. Fixed all my issues.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Bassmanjr5 said:


> Ok so stopped by advanced and the scan tool says there are no codes being thrown via abs or check engine. So back to square one.


not sure if advanced autos tool will even scan for abs codes. Autozone definitely won’t. I’d try an oreilleys if they even still have them due to covid.

there are a good handful of abs codes that can come up so getting the code would help a lot.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Also if you know which wires came loose i can find the wiring schematic for that harness and see what they are used for.

I have a feeling I know what your issue is due to snowy weather but I’d like to get more info first before having you do the work.


----------



## Leo1973 (Aug 23, 2021)

Ghost14 said:


> I had all the same warnings but checked with a scan tool and was getting code P0335 which is the crankshaft positioning sensor. Fixed all my issues.


Any issues since? Same thing with my car. Code P0335, mechanic replaced sensor and wiring harness. So far it’s good but I feel like I’m waiting for it to fail again. Seems to be what happens to many experiencing this issue.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Leo1973 said:


> Any issues since? Same thing with my car. Code P0335, mechanic replaced sensor and wiring harness. So far it’s good but I feel like I’m waiting for it to fail again. Seems to be what happens to many experiencing this issue.


Welcome Aboard!

You may want to start your own thread to ask this as Ghost14 has not been online here for the past 3 months or so.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## carls2011hopper (Dec 6, 2021)

Leo1973 said:


> Any issues since? Same thing with my car. Code P0335, mechanic replaced sensor and wiring harness. So far it’s good but I feel like I’m waiting for it to fail again. Seems to be what happens to many experiencing this issue.


I dont see how a crank position sensor and its wiring can be related to a Trac control message or its light on dash


----------



## JCruze39 (Mar 9, 2020)

Bassmanjr5 said:


> Hey guys. I have read the hundreds of other posts regarding this issue and have attempted to repair the problem but am still in the same spot.
> 
> The problem started after a heavy snow fall. I got the notification upon start up one day that said service stabilitrak and traction control with the ABS light on and traction control light on. I searched and found that I had the 2 wires on the passenger side sensor wiring harness that comes from the main wiring harness had ripped out of the connector. So I made a repair connection by extending the wires and doing a direct connection to a new sensor and soldered the connections. I then did the negative battery terminal change out and figured that would attempt to clear any codes. I have gone through all the sensors and cleaned them as well as have searched all connectors going to those sensors for breakage. I attempted to ohm out the wires but have gotten open on all readings so I am unsure if that's normal or not. I attempted the ohm readings on even the highest scales I have available.
> 
> ...


I had the same issues so replaced everything but light finally went out after replacing the wheel bearing itself hopefully this helps


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

JCruze39 said:


> I had the same issues so replaced everything but light finally went out after replacing the wheel bearing itself hopefully this helps


that’s because the encoder ring was dirty. All you had to do was clean the ring and replace the washer that sits between the wheel bearing and half shaft.


----------



## JCruze39 (Mar 9, 2020)

Maqcro1 said:


> that’s because the encoder ring was dirty. All you had to do was clean the ring and replace the washer that sits between the wheel bearing and half shaft.


Yea I read that on another post and is awesome to know for future reference lol thanks for advice though I’m am mechanically inclined but far from a mechanic especially on these newer cars where everything has a sensor and is electrical


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

JCruze39 said:


> Yea I read that on another post and is awesome to know for future reference lol thanks for advice though I’m am mechanically inclined but far from a mechanic especially on these newer cars where everything has a sensor and is electrical


Not a problem. If you only fixed one side the other side probably isn’t far behind.


----------



## JCruze39 (Mar 9, 2020)

I changed all 4


----------



## KyleC1982 (Jul 1, 2021)

Autozone will read ABS codes


----------

